# Today, he would have been 8.................



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Today would have been J-Bears 8th Birthday. I miss him SO much!! What a pain in the rear end he was at times, makes me miss him more. Although he doesn't live here in body, he will live on in my heart. I am told time will help fade some of the pain but sometimes I think it only masks it by keeping me busy..................

RIP Jarrett

Tina


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. (((Hugs))) to you and RIP sweet Jarrett.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Some of the pain will fade but not all of it. I still miss dogs that I had years ago. What does help me is the notion that I gave them the best life possible that I could and showed them all the love and respect I could give them. So even though their gone now I take comfort in the fact that they had a very good life and felt the love and respect like a family member should feel. I touched their lives as much as they touched mine. 

I dont know if I explained that right but I hope you get the idea.


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks Butch & mommagoose,
JJ definately had the best life he could have had. He probably would have ended up in trouble with a less experienced owner. He lived for that big red Jolly Ball and played until he was too sick. It is what made him the happiest (at least when he couldn't be working with his mom).

Thanks again,
Tina


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi K9Mom,

I'm really sorry for your loss!!!

Run free Jarrett and rest in peace!!!


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi K9Mom,

To add my signature to my post was tasteless.

I'm so sorry for that. PLEASE FORGIVE ME!!!

Leika 11, Philippines


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

You are correct in thinking that time will help heal but the real truth is we never forget our beloved best friend. I hope the memories of JJ will help comfort you instead.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. The passing of time will help some but it seems nothing fills that empty place in your heart.
Hugs


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Thank you all for your kind words. I think it is just that everything happened SO quick, one day he's out playing ball, then he gets sick and 2 days later you have to make the decision to let him go. He would have most likely passed away later that day but it didn't make the decision any easier. I simply feel cheated by Father Time. I have a 13 & 12 yr old here, both are doing well and although it will not be any easier when they go, you could almost understand as you know they are elderly. It never occurs to you it would be the 7 yr old that is taken away so abruptly.

Thank You all again
Tina


----------

